# tropical springtails



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Have a few cultures on the way and wondering what would be best to culture them in. I have a large bag of ecco earth loose coco fiber I could use. I just want to be set when they get here as I am using one to seed my tank and want to start a large culture with the other. I have read but been a bit confused on what to use for the culture.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a 50/50 mix of coco husk (the wood chip looking stuff) and leaf litter... works great


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I use the coco fiber, really wet. Transferring them to the viv is a matter of scooping a spoon ful in the substrate. I've also used charcoal but it's not my preferred method.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Put slices of fresh mushrooms in with them and they'll multiply like crazy. I have so many I don't know what to do with them all.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I find that coco husk works really well for spring tail cultures.


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah just wasnt sure what "substrate" to use for them like charcoal or coco fiber which I have a ton of but I will get what I need. Just seen so many suggestions.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Coco husk (chips) is working well for me. Also I'm using a mix of leaves, Coco husk and spaghnum in a sweater box. In some smaller cups I using the ground coconut husk but damp not wet. All mixes damp. I haven't had much luck with the charcoal though others have.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

There is A LOT of really good information on the board here on culturing springtails. If you use the search feature I think you'll find all the information you need.

Personally I use shreaded coco husks in a 2 qt sealed plastic container. I used to keep the substrate just fairly moist. I'm experimenting now with keeping it wet by having a inch of standing water in the bottom of the container. First indications are that the springs seem to prefer it wetter. Better results in a few weeks.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

JimO said:


> Put slices of fresh mushrooms in with them and they'll multiply like crazy. I have so many I don't know what to do with them all.


I'm using dried mushrooms from the local Asian market. Soak the pieces in water for 15 minutes to rejuvenate them. They're easier (and probably cheaper) to keep on hand than fresh mushrooms. And the springtails love 'em too.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I keep mine in gladware containers on charcoal (the kind you buy in a nursery supply section, not BBQ). I keep it quite wet, but not flooded. I feed mine with a good pinch of baker's yeast.

Every five days I flood the container with extra water and float off the springs. I then feed the harvested springs to my froglets, feed yeast to the springs and close the container back up. Every five days the container is booming with springs again.

Once in a great while I throw a slice of dried mushroom into the container. I dry them myself in my food processer. You could dry them in a low heat oven also.

I have five cultures going, so I harvest springs every day. Although my collection of small species froglets is increasing, so I will split my cultures to increase production.

This technique has been very successful for me.

Deb


----------



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been reading allot about spring tails and culturing them. One thing I haven't come accross is why people use charcoal. Does it serve a dietary or health need or is it for structure or something completely different?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

rlove250 said:


> I've been reading allot about spring tails and culturing them. One thing I haven't come accross is why people use charcoal. Does it serve a dietary or health need or is it for structure or something completely different?


It's my understanding that springs produce some sort of enzyme that keeps them from breeding and the charcoal is a filter for this. Also it's easier to see them and you can flood the culture and skim them off the top in charcoal.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I've used a variety of substrates and the problem with high coco fiber content substrate s that it absorbs so much water that it's tough to get enough free water to float the springs. Also, I'm finding that a combination of mushrooms and yeast is producing the most numerous springs (white tropical and white temperate). You do have to be careful to have ventilation holes and not to put too much yeast in or the CO2 released by the yeast can build up and kill the culture.

I'm experimenting with a drainage layer of gravel, LECA, sand, or activated aquarium carbon with some organic substrate on top and so far, any of those seem to work. Of course, the gravel and sand are heavier, but cheaper.


----------

